# Beid seitig abgewinkelte SATA Kabel



## Brunsi93 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich suche fuer meinen PC
noch beid seitig abgewinkelte SATA Kabel.
Gibt es solche ueber haupt und wenn ja wo?

Gruss Brunsi


----------



## Owly-K (6. Juli 2009)

AC Ryan stellt welche her und z.B. Caseking verkauft sie. Auch Conrad hat welche. Hast du überhaupt gesucht?


----------



## mÆgges (7. Juli 2009)

bei aquatuning gibts auch so einiges LINK


----------

